

Pursue your passions - vincentleeuwen
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/11/21/pursue-your-passions/

======
wkneepkens
Great points, but i guess even startup ideas you're passionate about will need
to have some (financial) substance/potential to be able to sustain you. So
it'll at least need a balance.

------
vincentleeuwen
Full disclosure: I launched PassionTree with a few friends last weekend.

